# Echinodorus schlueteri ?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you think this is a _Echinodorus schlueteri_ ? It was sold as a _Echinodorus schlueteri var. leopard_, but I think it only a schlueteri.





































Thanks,

Juan


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Definitely not var. 'leopard'.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think, neither 'Leopard' nor the plant commonly known as _E. schlueteri_. 
Btw., there is a problem with the name E. schlueteri. Jozef Somogyi, a Slovakian botanist, found out that the plant described as _E. schlueteri _by Karel Rataj is different from the _E. "schlueteri"_ in the trade. J. Somogyi described the latter as _E. maculatus_ in 2006. Therefore 'Leopard' is a cultivar of _E. maculatus_. The paper from J. Somogyi: http://www.springerlink.com/content/c19q7757g88330v7/

I guess, Your plant is any variant of the very variable species _E. cordifolius_.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

miremonster said:


> I think, neither 'Leopard' nor the plant commonly known as _E. schlueteri_.
> Btw., there is a problem with the name E. schlueteri. Jozef Somogyi, a Slovakian botanist, found out that the plant described as _E. schlueteri _by Karel Rataj is different from the _E. "schlueteri"_ in the trade. J. Somogyi described the latter as _E. maculatus_ in 2006. Therefore 'Leopard' is a cultivar of _E. maculatus_. The paper from J. Somogyi: http://www.springerlink.com/content/c19q7757g88330v7/
> 
> I guess, Your plant is any variant of the very variable species _E. cordifolius_.


It could be a _E. cordifolius_. I will look it closer tonight.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The leaf tip of "false E. schlueteri" = E. maculatus is rather pointed, "apiculate", than blunt. 
Do the young leaves have brown spots?
In my opinion, the real E. schlueteri and E. maculatus are very close to E. cordifolius, if not even small forms of this species.
Your plant is also quite similar to plants labelled as E. aschersonianus by aquarists, probably coming from southern South America (perhaps also little forms of E. cordifolius).

Btw., there is an information that K. Rataj grew E. maculatus (labelled as E. aschersonianus "Rubromaculatus") from seeds supposedly collected in the wild near Santa Fé in Argentina! But apparently there are no records of corresponding plants from this area.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

miremonster said:


> The leaf tip of "false E. schlueteri" = E. maculatus is rather pointed, "apiculate", than blunt.
> Do the young leaves have brown spots?
> In my opinion, the real E. schlueteri and E. maculatus are very close to E. cordifolius, if not even small forms of this species.
> Your plant is also quite similar to plants labelled as E. aschersonianus by aquarists, probably coming from southern South America (perhaps also little forms of E. cordifolius).
> ...


I don´t see brown spots in the young leaves.

Our club is from Rosario city, which is on SANTA FE province in Argentina. I have never seen these plant here. Maybe in the north.


----------

